# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A paguan per pajisjen me karte identiteti elektronike ne shtetin ku jeton?

## DYDRINAS

A paguan per pajisjen me karte identiteti elektronike ne shtetin ku jeton?

Sa kushton ajo normalisht?

Sa kushton per raste urgjente?

Sa kushton nese e humbet?



Cmimi i saj eshte i ndryshem ne komuna te ndryshme ne shtetin ku une gjendem. Une e kam paguar 12€.
Per femijet deri ne moshen 12 vjec kushton 3€.

Per pajisje per nje periudhe 3 ditore kushton 95€.

Per pajisjeper nje epriudhe 2 ditore kushton 150€.

Ne rast humbje te saj kushton 15€.

Mbi te gjitha nuk ka dallim ne cmim per personat qe jane te pasur apo te varfer, jane te punesuar apo te papune, etj.

----------


## Flora82

po  kam  paguar  ama  me  duket  10  euro    me  foto   me  ka  kushtuar .

----------


## hope31

patjeter qe paguaj 

ne raste urgjente kushton me shtrenjte
ne raste normale shkon 2-4 jave dhe paguan 14 euro + fotoja

pagesa per karten eshte quajtur si "takse vote" 

sikur  kartat e identitetit te dilnin ne fund te vitit 2007, a do quhej e tille?
pse jemi ne prag te votimeve nuk ka lidhje fare pagesa e  kartes, me voten
ka edhe dicka, kush ka deshire te votoje duhet te pajiset me karte,
por ata qe nuk duan te  votojne, karta u duhet per problemet e tyre te perditshme

----------


## DeuS

Shqetesimin qe kam ndaj ketyre kartave te identitetit, e shikoj diku me larg sesa votimet qe kemi ne prag. Natyrisht qe ne nje fare menyre, eshte medote per te krijuar avantazh ne votime dhe vertet qe e quaj te tepruar kete 'presionin' qe u bejne njerezve per tu pajisur sa me shpejt, duke mos marr parasysh gjendjen financiare dhe duke anashkaluar familjet ne nevoje ekonomike, sepse i bejne llogarite sipas xhepit te tyre, ku pagesa per nje karte eshte e barabarte me parate qe shpenzojne femijet e tyre per te parkuar Porschet .. Por shqetesimi im nuk eshte ketu vertet. Me tere keto shenja gishterinjsh qe po detyrojne cjapin te shkoje tek kasapi me kembet e veta, me tere keto te dhena te detajuara per cdo individ, njerezit nuk po kuptojne qe..

Big Brother is waiting!

----------


## Linda5

*Ne vendin ku jetoj un normal qe paguajme,dhe besoj qe ne te gjith boten jan me pagese......vetem ne Shqiperi po degjoj Edi Ramen ,qe nuk duhet paguar 


Ktu kushton 10 euro + 5 euro fotot qe duhet ti besh ekstra per kte =15 euro komplet,dhe nuk eshte biometrike*

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ku jetoj une kushton 15 euro C d Identita prej letre edhe 40 euro ajo elektronike.

----------


## oktapodhi1

> *......vetem ne Shqiperi po degjoj Edi Ramen ,qe nuk duhet paguar 
> *


Te ishte edi ne fuqi, do ta kishte bere sa ti desh qefi. Keto i ka genjeshtera. Ne gjith boten paguet, dhe kjo eshte normale.

----------

